#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Краткая энциклопедия буддизма. Источник мудрецов. пер Дандарона

## Jambal Dorje

Правильное название этой книги "Источник мудрецов, тибетско-монгольский терминологический словарь буддизма" перевод Дандарона.
книга была издана в 1968 под  редакцией Пубаева. В данном варианте вписан изначальный вариант перевода русский Дандарона Б.Д., в том числе подзаголовок "Краткая буддийская энциклопедия". В предисловии изложены общие принципы перевода буддийских текстов переводчиков, которые переводили Ганджур и Данджур на монгольский.  Затем идет перевод ключевых терминов того или иного раздела.
В "Источник мудрецов" входит теология, логика, языкознание, технология, медицина. Раздел теология состоит из двух частей: философия и тантризм. В данном переводе находятся 2 из 5 (парамита, мадхьямика, абхидхарма, виная, история философских школ)  частей раздела философия, то есть парамита и мадхьямика.
Есть еще неопубликованный перевод Дандарона раздела "Абхидхарма"
Очень странно что до сих пор не переизданы ни эти два раздела ни раздел Абхидхарма. Известному переводчику А. Донцу вполне по силам перевести все разделы. Другое дело, что ученику всегда затруднительно выступать редактором Учителя. 

Отсканированный экземпляр очень стар и похоже его надо сначала распечатывать, чтобы нормально пользоваться. Но я  думаю и этот вариант принесет пользу переводчикам и всем интересующимся буддизмом 

http://narod.ru/disk/27189651000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.11.2010), Echo (12.11.2010), Kozlov Kirill (15.11.2010), Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (09.11.2010), Сергей Хос (08.11.2010), Ургьен Вангчен (10.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

кстати, вот скан двух частей: парамита и мадхьямика (без предисловия) в машинописном варианте с рукописи но без тиб текста. Легче распечатывать и вписывать.
http://narod.ru/disk/27299119000/%D0...D0%BC.rar.html

----------

Echo (12.11.2010), Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (11.11.2010), Ургьен Вангчен (11.11.2010)

----------


## Сальева Светлана

Добрый день. Не могу скачать книгу по указанным ссылкам, помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Ридонлиев

Светлана, скачивать нечего, сервис narod.ru прекратил свое существование в 2013 году.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Добрый день. Не могу скачать книгу по указанным ссылкам, помогите, пожалуйста.


https://yadi.sk/d/qDM9FJ3XjRp5p

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015), Говинда (01.10.2015), Эфрон (04.11.2015)

----------


## Сальева Светлана

спасибо от всего сердца! буду изучать

----------

